# VW Oil Specification (5-series) for 5W/20 is there one????



## N2OIL (Apr 22, 2006)

I have looked in all the documents I can locate and do not see a VW 5-series specification for 5W/20 motor oil. Anyone else ever found any documents or proof?


----------



## Altair 4 (Jan 14, 2002)

Not owning a Routan puts me at a disadvantage in commenting here, but I've never seen a 50X.XX spec on a 5w/20 oil. Since the Routan is using a Chrysler engine, and is only in the North American market, I doubt there ever will be a VW spec oil in that flavor. 

More likely, you'll just want to follow Chrysler's spec for it. 

Unless, of course, the Routan manual is actually calling for a VW spec in 5w/20. In which case, it'll be expensive as hell...


----------



## N2OIL (Apr 22, 2006)

I just want to make sure I am not missing something. That was my point when asking VW customer care the same question. They did not have an answer. Everything recommends a 5W/30 or better specification.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

i wouldnt put a 5-20 in a pushrod motor regardless.


----------



## linus69 (Nov 25, 2009)

Been using 5W/20 in my Ford F150 for 8years now with great success, an old timer in my hunting club with the same truck and engine insisted on using the 10W/30 he had used for 40years.
His engine now has wrist pin problems, and he has less mileage than I have. The mechanic said this excess wear he is experiencing is related to using the wrong weight oil. 
If it calls for 5W/20 you should use 5W/20, it`s really a no brainer, my friend is now looking at replacing his engine with a rebuilt because the mechanic feels the noisy wrist pins are only the tip of the iceberg and that the entire engine has excess internal wear.
All Fords and Honda`s have been requiring 5W/20 weight oil since about 02 and that`s what their engines are now designed to use.


----------



## redzone98 (Jun 10, 2004)

had a 4.0L explorer that specd 10-30, the Routan specs 10-30 also

the escape, 24V DOHC, specs the 5-20...


----------



## N2OIL (Apr 22, 2006)

According to the dealer it is a 5W/20 call out. My point is there is not a specification for 5W/20 in the 500series. No normal spec call out.


----------

